# Our soon to be high school graduate at Prom tonight.  My g-nephew.



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

Long day.  He had two baseball games earlier today.  Love him so.  My wittle baby.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

Boy, do the pictures ever bring back memories for me!

Such a handsome young man and pretty grad date.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, do the pictures ever bring back memories for me!
> 
> Such a handsome young man and pretty grad date.


Thank you.  That girl is his g/f from another town.  Hope he takes his studies in the future seriously.  He received a scholarship to a university near Dallas.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you.  That girl is his g/f from another town.  Hope he takes his studies in the future seriously.  He received a scholarship to a university near Dallas.


Hopefully he has positive outside influence to help keep him pointed in the right direction.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hopefully he has positive outside influence to help keep him pointed in the right direction.


I think he does have a positive 'inside' influence ~ his mother who is also his teacher/coach.  She is the first female coach in that town's history for the boys baseball team.   That is her life ~ baseball and her two sons and she wanted to be their coach.  Her dream came true.  Thank God.

Oh dear, I am a bit partial... I only posted the eldest' photo.  The younger one is a junior in high school.  So, they play baseball together and were able to go to the prom this year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I think he does have a positive 'inside' influence ~ his mother who is also his teacher/coach.  She is the first female coach in that town's history for the boys baseball team.   That is her life ~ baseball and her two sons and she wanted to be their coach.  Her dream came true.  Thank God.
> 
> Oh dear, I am a bit partial... I only posted the eldest' photo.  The younger one is a junior in high school.  So, they play baseball together and were able to go to the prom this year.


Is your nephew seeking a career in sports, Pam?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Is your nephew seeking a career in sports, Pam?


Yes, that is why he committed to that university.  He'll be playing baseball for them.  He and another classmate both committed to the university.  So, he won't get too lonely.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, that is why he committed to that university.  He'll be playing baseball for them.  He and another classmate both committed to the university.  So, he won't get too lonely.


Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2021)

Lovely couple, I wish him a bright and successful future.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

The younger brother.  He wants to follow his father's footsteps and join / serve in the United States Marines.  I pray that he doesn't.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

The brothers playing baseball earlier this afternoon.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)

The boys had a baseball game ... yesterday and their team won.  I hope they continue to play so well and perhaps win, "STATE".  The team's photos were plastered all over Facebook.   It's an exciting year; they have a good team and the first female coach for the boys baseball team.  We are so very proud of my niece; she's doing a great job of coaching.  She is a tough Chemistry teacher and an even tougher coach.  

Boys mother is in the back row; 3rd from left.  I'm so proud of her and the team.  Since they live in Central Texas... their games are being played around that area.  Next game is in between San Antonio and Austin, Texas.  A bit too far for us.  The only way I'd go is if we were to go the day before (so, we'd be sure to be there for the game) and stay at a hotel.  It would be great if there were flights from here to San Antonio; but, they oddly go around to Houston first which doesn't make sense to me.  Anyways, good luck to my boys (great nephews) and of course, their team and coaches.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 15, 2021)

Beautiful picture!
Congratulations to all that brought him to this milestone!⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2021)

They are such handsome boys, too!
Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Been There (May 15, 2021)

Great looking kids and I don't mean to be critical, but in the first picture at the dance, she looks older than a high school student. To me she does anyway. Does he hope to play pro ball someday?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)

Been There said:


> Great looking kids and I don't mean to be critical, but in the first picture at the dance, she looks older than a high school student. To me she does anyway. Does he hope to play pro ball someday?


I don't know the girl as I haven't been back home in a year and a half... and you are right, she looks older.  It's all that makeup that they wear, I think.  I just hope and pray that my Gilbert will stick to his studies.  He has not mentioned pro ball; just college baseball.  Thank you for replying, @Been There


----------



## Been There (May 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't know the girl as I haven't been back home in a year and a half... and you are right, she looks older.  It's all that makeup that they wear, I think.  I just hope and pray that my Gilbert will stick to his studies.  He has not mentioned pro ball; just college baseball.  Thank you for replying, @Been There


Whew! I thought maybe my eyes were deceiving me. I agree that the makeup probably does add a few years.
But, really, an 18 year old boy with a girl looking like her and you expect him to keep his mind on his studies? I think maybe you have over expectations. (Just kidding.)


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)

Been There said:


> Whew! I thought maybe my eyes were deceiving me. I agree that the makeup probably does add a few years.
> But, really, an 18 year old boy with a girl looking like her and you expect him to keep his mind on his studies? I think maybe you have over expectations. (Just kidding.)


He is serious about his future plans.  By the way, the girl is 17 and he's 18 years of age.  Let's just hope and pray that Gilbert continues to be optimistic about studies.   I just keep reminding myself that he will do well if he's 2nd in his class ... right now.  

The girl is a junior in high school and lives in another town.  They met at a softball game in her hometown.  OK, I'm not defending my precious nephew any more.  He's #1 in my eyes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2021)

@PamfromTx such handsome young men. I wish them well and great success in the future.


----------



## AnnieA (May 16, 2021)

Great guys, Auntie Pam!  Easy to see why you're so proud of them!


----------



## Jules (May 16, 2021)

Wishing them both all the best. Thanks for sharing these photos.  Hope you can see them soon.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> He is serious about his future plans.  By the way, the girl is 17 and he's 18 years of age.  Let's just hope and pray that Gilbert continues to be optimistic about studies.   I just keep reminding myself that he will do well if he's 2nd in his class ... right now.
> 
> The girl is a junior in high school and lives in another town.  They met at a softball game in her hometown.  OK, I'm not defending my precious nephew any more.  He's #1 in my eyes.


Correction, the gal is 16!


----------



## Been There (May 19, 2021)

16? I would bet that if she would look like she does in the very first picture and go to a bar she could probably get served.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)

Been There said:


> 16? I would bet that if she would look like she does in the very first picture and go to a bar she could probably get served.


Give it a rest @Been There     If you can't say something nice, don't say anything.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)

REGIONAL QUARTER FINALS
TOMORROW!   Good luck to the Sabinal Yellowjackets!


----------

